#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Best engineering job for life/money

## mayortheslayer

Which engineering job in the oil industry is the highest paying AND has a good ratio for work/life hours?



I just started my career as a completions engineer and want to work my way towards the best job for my familySee More: Best engineering job for life/money

----------


## anonake

Take a look at this guide, it will give you a better insight on what you are looking for
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anonake

Take a look at this guide, it will give you a better insight on what you are looking for

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## expergemo

Your part of the world ... are men paid more than the women for the Same job? Why so? 

If true ... men are willing to put in more and work all sort of hours could be one of the reasons ... no?

----------

